# Dateien online bearbeiten!?



## KecDieHaie (27. November 2004)

Hallo!
Ich weis dieses Thema hattet ihr bestimmt schon oft. Ich habe aber die suche benutzt und nichts gefunden.
Ich suche einen script oder ein programm mit dem ich die html Texte online ändern kann. So etwas änliches wie frontpage nur eban online. So etwas änliches gibt es ja auch bei vielen hp anbietern wie t-online. Da nennt man es webpage editor. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## redlama (29. November 2004)

Hallo!

Also ich nutze den tsWebEditor.
Mit dem kann ich mich auf dem Server meines Providers einloggen und dort direkt die HTML, PHP oder sonstige Dateien bearbeiten.
Das ist es doch, was Du wolltest, oder?

redlama


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (29. November 2004)

Das ist Grunde kein Problem, sofern du Serverseitig Skripsprachenunterstützung hast, also sprich PHP, ASP, JSP o.ä.... Damit kannst du online die Dateine auslesen, ändern und vor allem auch wieder speichern.


----------



## itseit (30. November 2004)

Hallo,

Genau mit PHP, ASP kannst du dir eine editor erstellen der online die Seite ändern kann. Dafür benötigst du aber einen Anbieter der PHP oder ASP unterstüzt was meistens was kostet.


----------



## KecDieHaie (3. Dezember 2004)

ok vielen dank. Ich glaube jetzt geht es!


----------

